# KBF2014: Kitchener Blues Festival 2014



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am sure everyone has already had this booked on their calendars since last year, but just in case ... 14th Kitchener Blues Festival, the biggest blues festival in Canada, is about to kick off this Thursday August 7th, 2014 with Buddy Guy and his friends Quinn Sullivan and Steve Strongman. The rest of the weekend just gets better from there . Here are the links to the website and the latest event guide:


Website: http://www.kitchenerbluesfestival.com/ 
Pocket Guide: http://www.kitchenerbluesfestival.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/KBFF_PocketGuide_Final_LR.pdf 
Yours trully will once again be a volunteer stage hand, mostly at the Main Stage, with a bit of help to set up for Buddy (yap, we're on first name basis like that ) on Thu afternoon at the Victoria Park Stage (aka OLG Stage aka Clocktower Stage).















A few photos from last year are here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?57930-Kitchener-Blues-Festival-2013&p=496502#post496502

See everyone there!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Steve Strongman is on:


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Buddy Guy was awesome!


----------



## scout543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Delta Moon








Derek Miller Band


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the tent idea, beats baking in the sun


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I like the tent idea, beats baking in the sun


Tents & seating provided was great vs. sunburns & lugging your own chair around. A very well-organized festival with some big names & pleasant surprises, wish my schedule permitted me to go for more than the one day. Here are some musings on the artists I was able to catch:

1) Steve Hill was fantastic - nice heavy, electrified delta blues, a very full sound for one man. Had a couple of nice vintage Gibsons (TV Yellow DC Jr. & an ES-175) both with an extra DeArmond pickup installed to pick up the bass strings (I'm assuming this signal went to a separate amp & he played the drums w/ his feet.

2) Junior Brown has incredible chops, just wish he'd play a little less C&W. His tribute to Albert King was spot on.

3) Otis Taylor blew me away. Very refreshing to hear a different (not modern, some of the elements were very old) take on blues, and his band was tight, tight tight. He had a fiddle player named Anne Harris who could teach ole Mick a thing or two about stage presence. Otis made interesting use of delay, at one point using it to make a Telecaster sound like a banjo & then pulled out some West-African style licks. 

4) Rick Derringer, you suck! Not only did he play Still Alive & Well without mentioning Johnny Winter, he also changed the lyrics to "Jesus Christ is my lord & saviour". For real. To paraphrase Hank Hill, he ruined Rock & Roll AND Christianity in one fell swoop. I had to leave before he bastardized Rock & Roll Hoochie Coo into JC Still Loves You or some other such shite. 

Speaking of shite: Derringer's tone, it was a mess of overly distorted mud. But that was probably to be expected from somebody who thinks it's a good idea to plug a monogrammed PRS Single Cut Trem into a JCM2000.


----------

